# IH 444...Ideal motor oil?



## Scott88 (Nov 18, 2010)

Evenin' gentlemen, I have quick question regarding motor in older equipment with flat tappet motors.

What should I be using in a 1960's gas IH 444? Such as Shell Rotella, or a "high mileage" oil because of the higher levels of zinc and phosphorus? Or does it matter? 

I would appericate any input. Thanks.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

See att for reccommendations for lubricants for IH Bradford Built Tractors. Oil used should as aminimum, meet or exceed these specificstions.


----------



## Scott88 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks. Do you have oil recommendation for a cetain "type" of oil? I ask because the oils sold today are for newer motors and such which have different requirements than some of the older, flat tappet motors.


----------



## printnative (Dec 3, 2010)

*Castrol HD 30 works just fine*

I live in Texas and have been using Castrol HD 30 for some time in my IH 444.


----------



## Scott88 (Nov 18, 2010)

^ I have been using Havoline 30. I'm sure if it is HD like your Castrol...That's some thing I should look into. Thanks.


----------

